# Unterschied zwischen Ziffer und Zahl



## delpho (17. Okt 2004)

hallo,

wer kann mir sagen, was der unterschied zwischen einer zahl und einer ziffer in java?

über antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## bygones (17. Okt 2004)

Ziffer ist alles zwischen 0 - 9
Zahl ist eine Reihe von Ziffern 0 - oo (unendlich)....

(glaub ich *g)


----------



## Kaan (17. Okt 2004)

Eine Ziffer ist z.B. 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9.

Eine Zahl ist eine Ziffer bzw. setzt sich aus mehreren Ziffern zusammen.

Hmm, wo genau liegt eigentlich das Problem?

Edit: Pah, war wieder mal zu langsam...


----------



## delpho (17. Okt 2004)

wir sollen ein programm schreiben das ziffern in zahlen umwandelt und zahlen in ziffern. da ich noch total neu in java bin, hat sich mir die frage gestellt grüße


----------



## Illuvatar (17. Okt 2004)

Es gibt keinen Unterschied in Java. Blöde Aufgabe.  Grüße


----------



## Sky (18. Okt 2004)

delpho hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wir sollen ein programm schreiben das ziffern in zahlen umwandelt und zahlen in ziffern. da ich noch total neu in java bin, hat sich mir die frage gestellt grüße



Echt komische Problemstellung...  Wie soll das denn aussehen?? Etwa so:

Zahl = 754
Ziffer1 = 7
Ziffer2 = 5
Ziffer3 = 4

Bitte poste mal das Ergebnis. Ich bin echt neugierig!!


----------



## Heiko (18. Okt 2004)

Ich schätze er soll die Zahl in ein Array aus Ziffern umwandeln.

Mein Vorschlag: Mach aus der Zahl einen String und lies dann jede Position in ein Array ein.


----------



## Bleiglanz (18. Okt 2004)

Ziffer = ein "Zeichen", ein "Glyph", ein "Bildchen"; in unserem Kulturkreis gibt es nur Ziffern, die als Platzhalter für die Zahlen von 0-9 dienen (gerade habe ich Ziffern verwendet), ein Hilfsmittel um Zahlen "visuell" darzustellen

Zahl = ein Wert, etwas Abstraktes, ein Dings aus der Mathematik 

für dich als Programmierer im Kontext dieser Aufgabe

Ziffer = String der Länge 1 oder char

Zahl = int

die Aufgabe ist dämlich, weil es ja nur zehn verschiedene Ziffern gibt  Gemeint ist wahrscheinlich, einen String aus Ziffern in ein int oder long umzurechnen (Zehnerpotzenzschreibweise)

Integer.parseInt() anschauen, eine Zahl in einen String verwandeln ist trivial: ""+zahl machts schon


----------



## Gast (18. Okt 2004)

ok, vielleicht hab ich auch die frage selbst ein wenig umständlich gestellt. die richtige aufgabenstellung war folgende:

   1.  Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Ziffer und Zahl? Geben Sie eine Erklärung!
   2. Schreiben Sie ein Programm, dass die Unicodes der Ziffern von 0 bis 9 ausgibt.
   3. Schreiben Sie ein Programm, dass die Zahlen von 0 bis 9 ausgibt.
   4. Schreiben Sie ein Programm, dass Ziffern in Zahlen konvertiert.
   5. Erweitern Sie Ihr Programm, so dass auch der umgekehrte Weg funktioniert, also die Konvertierung von Zahlen in Ziffern.


----------



## Bleiglanz (19. Okt 2004)

welches Superhirn hat sich denn diese Aufgabe ausgedacht?

1. Geschwafel aus dem Lexikon

_edit deathbyaclown: sorry - wir lösen hier keine Aufgaben und wollen das auch nicht...._


----------

